# Probleme mit Grafikkarte



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

hi,
ich hab mir das neue SuSE Linux 10.1 runtergeladen und es funktioniert auch besser als das 10.0 mit einer Einschränkung: Die Grafikkarte tut nicht das, was ich gerne will.
Ich wollte nämlich die 3D-Unterstützung für meine GeForce Go 6400 aktivieren, was bei den mitgelieferten Treibern ja nicht geht. Dann hab ich schnell auf nvidia.de einen Treiber gesucht. Das Installieren hat auch ganz gut geklappt, in Sax2 ist die 3D-Unterstützung aktiviert, aber 3D Sachen laufen trotzdem nicht (Bildschirmschoner und alle OpenGL Spiele ruckeln).

Liegt das an dem Treiber oder an meiner Karte? Mit Google hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden und ich hab auch in dieser Sache wenig Ahnung mit Linux.

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

mfg
Chris
http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8756/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Oeffne in X mal eine Shell und gib dort *glxinfo* ein, dort solltest Du in der 1. Zeile sehen koennen ob Direct Rendering aktiv ist. Das ist noetig damit Du auch 3D-Beschleunigung hast.


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

Also da steht: direct rendering: Yes


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Nutzt Du KDE? Wenn ja schau mal im Info-Center bei X-Server nach den geladenen Extensions. Dort solltest Du, mein ich, auch DRI finden.
Hast Du, nachdem Du den Haken bei 3D-Beschleunigung gemacht hast, den X-Server schon neu gestartet?


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

der Haken war automatisch nach der Installation drin.

im KinfoCenter steht nix von dem DRI


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob der nVidia-Treiber auch DRI nutzt, aber eigentlich sollte er das schon denk ich. Und dementsprechend sollte auch die Extension geladen sein.
Schau mal in der Konfig-Datei des X-Servers ob das Modul dort geladen werden soll, falls ja, schau mal in der Log vom X-Server ob es auch wirklich geladen wird.


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

Kannst du das mal näher erläutern? Weil da bin ich überfordert.

meinst du die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

also da is nirgends von dri die rede (hab mal danach gesucht)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Genau, die xorg.conf.
In der Section "Module" sollte dort eigentlich DRI geladen werden. Wie gesagt, immer vorausgesetzt, dass das bei nVidia so laeuft wie bei ATI. Es ist ein paar Jahre her, dass ich eine nVidia hatte, daher weiss ich nicht mehr genau wie das da war. Auf jeden Fall konnte ich mit meiner GeForce2 damals wunderbar Unreal Tournament und Quake 3 zocken.
Du kannst ja mal probieren *Load "DRI"* in diese Section zu setzen.


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

also ich hab jetzt Load "DRI" eingefügt und den X Server neu gestartet.
Aber es ist immer noch so wie vorher...

kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich einen Treiber von Nvidia runtergeladen hab, der nicht explizit für meine Geforce go 6400 gemacht wurde...
Wo könnt ich einen Treiber für meine Karte herkriegen? Bei Nvidia heißt es, dass für die Go Karten keine Treiber vorhanden sind und dass man sich an den Notebookhersteller wenden soll. Aber mein Notebookhersteller hat keine Linux Treiber.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Das koennte natuerlich ein Grund sein.
Ich hab jetzt auch mal kurz auf der nVidia-Seite geschaut und konnte in dem Treiber Support fuer Go-Karten finden. Zumindest fuer die 7400 Go, aber ich nehme mal an, dass auch Deine unterstuetzt werden sollte.
Schau mal hier.


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

Diesen Treiber hab ich gerade installiert...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Das nVidia-Modul ist wahrscheinlich geladen, oder? Schau mal mit lsmod nach.


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

```
Module                  Size  Used by
aes                    31936  3
ieee80211_crypt_ccmp    10624  3
af_packet              28296  4
xt_pkttype              5760  3
ipt_LOG                 9856  8
xt_limit                6528  8
cpufreq_ondemand       10632  1
cpufreq_userspace       8448  0
cpufreq_powersave       5760  0
speedstep_centrino     11184  1
freq_table              8448  1 speedstep_centrino
snd_pcm_oss            47104  0
snd_mixer_oss          20480  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq                53360  0
snd_seq_device         11916  1 snd_seq
edd                    12484  0
joydev                 12992  0
st                     38684  0
sr_mod                 18596  0
sony_acpi               9356  0
button                 10640  0
battery                13444  0
ac                      8964  0
ip6t_REJECT             8960  3
xt_tcpudp               7040  3
ipt_REJECT              9216  3
xt_state                6016  12
iptable_mangle          6656  0
iptable_nat            11652  0
ip_nat                 20268  1 iptable_nat
iptable_filter          6912  1
ip6table_mangle         6272  0
ip_conntrack           49880  3 xt_state,iptable_nat,ip_nat
nfnetlink              10264  2 ip_nat,ip_conntrack
ip_tables              16196  3 iptable_mangle,iptable_nat,iptable_filter
ip6table_filter         6656  1
ip6_tables             17604  2 ip6table_mangle,ip6table_filter
x_tables               16388  10 xt_pkttype,ipt_LOG,xt_limit,ip6t_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ipt_REJECT,xt_state,iptable_nat,ip_tables,ip6_tables
ipv6                  242272  13 ip6t_REJECT
apparmor               53144  0
aamatch_pcre           17408  1 apparmor
nls_utf8                6016  1
ntfs                  201364  1
loop                   19080  0
sg                     35996  0
sd_mod                 20352  0
dm_mod                 57936  0
usbhid                 44640  0
usb_storage            74688  0
scsi_mod              128008  5 st,sr_mod,sg,sd_mod,usb_storage
nvidia               4548276  12
pcmcia                 39100  0
intel_agp              24988  1
ehci_hcd               31880  0
snd_hda_intel          21652  0
snd_hda_codec         137856  1 snd_hda_intel
snd_pcm                86788  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_timer              25860  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm
snd                    57092  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer
uhci_hcd               32400  0
ohci1394               34224  0
ieee1394               93880  1 ohci1394
soundcore              13024  1 snd
usbcore               116612  5 usbhid,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
snd_page_alloc         13576  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
e100                   37256  0
mii                     9088  1 e100
ipw2200                98228  0
i8xx_tco               11032  0
agpgart                33352  2 nvidia,intel_agp
i2c_i801               12044  0
ieee80211              32968  1 ipw2200
yenta_socket           27660  1
rsrc_nonstatic         16384  1 yenta_socket
pcmcia_core            41748  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
ieee80211_crypt         9728  2 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211
firmware_class         13952  2 pcmcia,ipw2200
i2c_core               24064  2 nvidia,i2c_i801
ide_cd                 39840  0
cdrom                  36512  2 sr_mod,ide_cd
reiserfs              217856  2
fan                     8580  0
thermal                17416  0
processor              31208  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal
piix                   13316  0 [permanent]
ide_disk               19200  5
ide_core              123340  4 usb_storage,ide_cd,piix,ide_disk
```

hoffentlich kannst du was damit anfangen, weil für mich das ausschaut wie hieroglyphen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2006)

Naja, diese Zeile

```
nvidia 4548276 12
```
haettest Du im Grunde auch selbst entdecken koennen.
Das Modul ist also auch geladen.
Du hast ja jetzt DRI in die Konfig gepackt, jetzt schau doch mal ob die Extension geladen ist. Falls nicht koennte ein Blick in die Log-Datei vom X-Server (die solltest Du in /var/log finden koennen) nicht schaden.


----------



## deadline (20. Mai 2006)

also ich hab mal alle x-configs durchgeschaut und nirgends das Wort DRI gefunden.


----------



## b87 (6. Juni 2006)

hallo erstmal , bin ein ganz frischer *g*


also ich  hab  da  auch ein kleines  problem mit suse linux 10.1  der  findet keinen grafikkarten treiber hab auch mal bei google.de geguckt und hab auch keinen gesehen für mich vielleicht kann  mir jemand helfen , startet in der konsole nur 

danke schonmal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Willkommen im Forum.

Was fuer eine Grafikkarte hast Du denn?


----------



## b87 (6. Juni 2006)

hoi  

 VIDEO DRIVER INTEL I845G/GE/GV I865G/GV ... bei suse 9.0 hat alles geklappt , nur bei suse 10.1  leider  is meine festplatte  kaputt gegangen und hab mir suse 10.1 runtergeladen


----------

